# Trimming Roots - Crypts



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well...I started to thin my crypt jungle and boy was I surprised. The root systems are amazingly large and long. Here's a pic of what I'm dealing with.

Now...my question...should I trim these back before replanting and if so...how much safely without affecting the plant?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I normally trim back the roots of crypts (and most all plants for that matter) to about 1" or so just to make it easier to replant. If I'm putting them in different water conditions altogether, I also trim off all but the newest leaves of the crypts.

-Dave


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dont be surprised if some of them melt, no way to really avoid it from happening. Just something crypts do when moved esp. when you trim the roots. They will come back though.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

I decided to leave them as is and just knead the roots into the substrate. Didn't want to risk losing the foliage as mama Oto likes to lay a majority of her eggs in the crypt jungle. This is the main Oto fry hang out too. 

If in a different tank.....maybe.


----------

